# On maternity leave and pregnant again with severe morning sickness!!!!



## PrivateTalk (May 27, 2011)

Okay so I worked full time up until my due date, I had full intentions of taking my full year off with my little one and then return to work, but then my DH and I were surprised with pregnancy #2 when my first baby was only 6 months old. With this pregnancy I have been put on Diclectin and have to take 4 pills a day just to be functional enough to care for my baby.

My DD is now 11 months old and I am 5 months along and the morning sickness has never let up, we really need money but there is just no way that I will be able to return to work with the way that this pregnancy has me feeling. On top of that I do want the time to bond with this second baby like I did the first, hence a full year with my little one before returning to work.

Has anyone had this or can anyone help me is there some type of case that I can make to extend my Mat leave for a whole other year since returning to work to build up the 600 hours needed to qualify for Mat leave is not able to be accomplished.????? PLEASE HELP ME!!!!


----------



## HappyWife40 (Aug 23, 2011)

I cannot give advice about the maternity leave, but I completely understand the morning sickness! I think for some of us it should be called "all day sickness." I went through this with all three of my kids and it got worse with each one and lasted for the full nine months each time. I hope someone has some words of wisdom for you about the maternity leave.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

PrivateTalk said:


> Okay so I worked full time up until my due date, I had full intentions of taking my full year off with my little one and then return to work, but then my DH and I were surprised with pregnancy #2 when my first baby was only 6 months old. With this pregnancy I have been put on Diclectin and have to take 4 pills a day just to be functional enough to care for my baby.
> 
> My DD is now 11 months old and I am 5 months along and the morning sickness has never let up, we really need money but there is just no way that I will be able to return to work with the way that this pregnancy has me feeling. On top of that I do want the time to bond with this second baby like I did the first, hence a full year with my little one before returning to work.
> 
> Has anyone had this or can anyone help me is there some type of case that I can make to extend my Mat leave for a whole other year since returning to work to build up the 600 hours needed to qualify for Mat leave is not able to be accomplished.????? PLEASE HELP ME!!!!


I take it you're Canadian (1 year mat leave and diclectin). Can you qualify for partial mat leave? Best place to ask is local EI office. Maybe you could be placed on medical EI (15 weeks which doesn't count towards your 52 weeks)? Your H could maybe take paternity leave while you go back and rebuild hours after birth? What about if you breastfeed? Are there any considerations for that? Any possible way you could return to work now to build hours to another year off?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore (Apr 7, 2011)

HappyWife40 said:


> I think for some of us it should be called "all day sickness."


:iagree: So true!!!! I went through the same thing. My pregnancy was pretty rough. You name it, it pretty much happened to me. Why I decided to do it only once.

I am in California and a friend of mine was able to extend her (paid) maternity leave through state disability because she had other issues relating to her pregnancy. Health problems which also caused her some anxiety.

Good luck!!!


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Hah, mine hit at 11am every day for 4 months. Then it was just gone.

My doctor prescribed Emetrol (over the counter) and it worked really well.


----------

